# worlds strictest parents



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

does anyone watch this?

pisses me off how people are so quick to judge others because of their disability or the way they look!

I'm sure the people judging are not perfect!!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

no they do it because it makes them feel better.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The whole point of the show (and every other mind-numbing reality based show like it) is so that you the viewer can sit in quiet, or not so quiet, judgement of the people on it.

So, you can sit there judging them for judging someone else... Everyone's happy!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im not judging im point out a fact that people dont see beyond the disabilites


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> im not judging im point out a fact that people dont see beyond the disabilites





bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I'm sure the people judging are not perfect!!


Sounds like judging to me! And the circle is complete...


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im NOT judging i am just speaking from exsperience and through my job


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Why does this forum not have a facepalm icon...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Why does this forum not have a facepalm icon...


Because you would wear it out with your stupid pedantic ways you silly fucker.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Why does this forum not have a facepalm icon...
> ...


Trolling again?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sits back with popcorn and awaits the fun


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Pass us some of that pop corn gaz, I'm looking forward to this  Want a beer :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Pass us some of that pop corn gaz, I'm looking forward to this  Want a beer :lol:


hiya steve, yeah go on m8.........(pulls up two chairs and passes popcorn)


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

It's all gone very quiet mate, maybe we should get things moving a bit?

About time someone had a go at that tosser Spandex, all he ever does is moan :roll:

That should do it :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i heard that spandex was a stand in for victor mildrew at one point, but didnt get the job as half the crew tried to top themselves with depression if he stayed.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You all f'kin moan at the moment on this forum at least spandex isn't as bad as that manphibian mongral! [smiley=bigcry.gif] . That manphibian one is getting right on my split ends no end with his bad temper he needs anger management! [smiley=argue.gif] Give me some of that popcorn so I can throw it at all you moany ones! :wink: Maybe his parents weren't strict with him so he thinks he can say what he wants how he wants and thinks he can get away with it in a spoilt child like manner! Tosser!

I'll get my coat! :x


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't believe it :lol: I do actually, he's enough to make anyone want to top themselves. And the twat isn't biting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

back to topic & controversy....
kids these days deserve a good slap as growing up to teach them some respect to life. slap not a beating mind!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Kids these days have no respect for anything, not even the police, coz they know they can't touch them. A good clip round the ear or kicking down a dark alley never did anyone any harm in the good old days. Fear of authority is a good thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Kids these days have no respect for anything, not even the police, coz they know they can't touch them. A good clip round the ear or kicking down a dark alley never did anyone any harm in the good old days. Fear of authority is a good thing as far as I'm concerned.


agreed, turn blind eye to cops slappin ya kids to teach them right from wrong. u do realise that we are now classed as child beaters for these comments


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Kids these days have no respect for anything, not even the police, coz they know they can't touch them. A good clip round the ear or kicking down a dark alley never did anyone any harm in the good old days. Fear of authority is a good thing as far as I'm concerned.
> ...


YES! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

what's a facepalm?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> what's a facepalm?


Here :-

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en-GB ... 59&bih=575

:wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh I can deal with that lol thought it was a slap or something of the sort


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> oh I can deal with that lol thought it was a slap or something of the sort


facepalm=slap????


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > oh I can deal with that lol thought it was a slap or something of the sort
> ...


Bella messages me, she thought it was mrs palm and her 5 kids!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Silly sods the lot of ya!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> Silly sods the lot of ya!


who you calling silly????? put ya mits up for five rounds of punch!!!!!
punch consists of 3 parts voddy 4 parts oj & good slam of worcestershire...........

pass the shot glasses and liven up girls sesh is on


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> Silly sods the lot of ya!


oooh my!! that's not nice  lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Silly sods the lot of ya!
> ...


He doesn't mean it really :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I no


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

he does......just pm'd me why are these women allowed to type freely in life without asking the men who own them........his words not mine lol


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey, nice pic M4rky is this you with your newly decorated lounge and your new plazma on the wall behind you?  :wink:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Hey, nice pic M4rky is this you with your newly decorated lounge and your new plazma on the wall behind you?  :wink:


No that's a picture of my youngest son taken about 2 years ago :lol: :lol: :lol:

Decorating's finished though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

m4rky said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, nice pic M4rky is this you with your newly decorated lounge and your new plazma on the wall behind you?  :wink:
> ...


Quality answer :lol: Glad your decorating is finished now you can sit back and admire 8) well done


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dotti said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > what's a facepalm?[/quot
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


nah m8ee there just women and thats it lol


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Look on the bright side people: there's someone in Britain who hasn't yet be subjected to every last bloody Americanism going. Hats off to Bella I say 

Still....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Look on the bright side people: there's someone in Britain who hasn't yet be subjected to every last bloody Americanism going. Hats off to Bella I say
> 
> Still....


pmsl noiceeeeeee


----------

